# White floaties/cloudy water- not air bubbles in new tank



## ncjdivadancer (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, i'm new here. I bought a used set-up for a 30gallon. The previous owner had used it for a salt water tank. We are setting it up for fresh. I washed out the tank really well, and rinsed out the HOT magnum canister . I replaced ALL of the filter medium. At first I thought it was tiny little air bubbles that were making the water cloudy- but now that I turn the tank light on i can see that these little white specks/particles, are forming a film at the top of the water. You can really see them at the filter exhaust (which is why i thought they were airbubbles) 
I've never seen anything like this. .. does anyone know WHAT it might be? tank has only been cycling for 2 days... 
-thanks- nicole


----------



## ncjdivadancer (Oct 4, 2008)

wow this forum sure is helpful...


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Perhaps no one else knows either? "Little white specs" doesn't give us much to go on, a picture would be helpful. Could just be junk from the filter.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Tyyrlym said:


> Perhaps no one else knows either? "Little white specs" doesn't give us much to go on, a picture would be helpful. Could just be junk from the filter.


Agreed, this is the first time I've even seen this post. 

It could be some sort of calcium deposits in the filter? Thats my best guess, like when you get that build up around the edges of the tank.

I also bought a used tank and the filter was covered in white stuff too. Rather then just rinsing it, scrub it really good. You might be interested in taking the tank down again and giving it a good scrub too.

Ps. Tyyrlym check my post in this section about a stand, perhaps you can help me out? I need to set this tank up asap.


----------



## ncjdivadancer (Oct 4, 2008)

They look like airbubbles, or tiny pieces of sand. I thought that if it was sand it would have settled to the bottom by now though...

Thanks for whatever input you have! just wondering if i can save the hassel of taking it down...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm not familiar with saltwater tanks, but did you see a lot of calcium deposits in the filter? What kind of media is in it? Is there any signs of deterioration of the media?

I use a razor blade to remove calcium deposits from flat surfaces. Works great, and is the only way that I can find to actually get it off.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

If this was a salt water tank calcium deposits breaking free and floating around would be my guess.


----------



## ncjdivadancer (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi- the old filter medium was carbon w/ blue scrubby thing around it. I completely replaced it and now am running a brand new micron water polishing filter in my hot magnum. Is there anyway of removing these other than starting the tank over? And if I do start it over, whats the best way to ensure I get them all out?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Give the filter time to work. The Magnum with the micron cartridge should get the job done, just give it a few days.


----------

